# Wadefishing rod



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

This rod was designed for wade fishermen that like to throw soft plastics. The blank is a Rainshadow RX7 CB70M. Guides and reelseat are Fugi but I cut the middle out of the reel seat. I made the grips. The whole thing weighs 2.4 oz. without finish. I don't know how much the finish will add but I expect the rod to be less than 3 oz. Since it is simple I can wrap it very fast and can sell it for about $140 to $160. I plan to make a up a few of these and keep them in stock. I plan to increase my rod business and my reel repair business. I am also going to sell Hogie Lures in bulk. I hope to have a website up soon.
Pat


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Sweet Rod! Question on the reel seat, when you cut them down does it feel different having that step down or is it not noticeable? I am gonna attempt a Pac Bay Minima seat soon as my stuff shows up from C&M Tackle


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey nice one Pat! I like the colors and the custom cork!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

wading_fool said:


> Sweet Rod! Question on the reel seat, when you cut them down does it feel different having that step down or is it not noticeable? I am gonna attempt a Pac Bay Minima seat soon as my stuff shows up from C&M Tackle


The way I hold my rod and reel I have two fingers resting on the rod blank in the middle of the reelseat and I can feel everything. I don't know how much the Pac Bay Minima seats cost but I paid $3 for the Fugi reelseat and cut it out with my Dremel tool.
Pat


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

nice rod.simple and clean.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Yep*



delrod said:


> nice rod.simple and clean.


Yep, I agree. I like the grips


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Pat, is that green/black twist Gudebrod? Lock wraps on the single foots? Nice clean look, all business..........wading fool: post up on those Minima seats when you use them. Did you get any of the guides?.........Nice work Pat,,,,,Jim


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I am using the Alps guides, I used them on my last build, I really like them. Very minimal guide prep I felt, course being a newbie at this who knows


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

pg542 said:


> Pat, is that green/black twist Gudebrod? Lock wraps on the single foots? Nice clean look, all business..........wading fool: post up on those Minima seats when you use them. Did you get any of the guides?.........Nice work Pat,,,,,Jim


Yes it is black/green trimar and I always do a locking wrap. This was a fun build. I can't imagine using premade grips now. This probably the most truly custom rod I have ever built.
Pat


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

patfatdaddy said:


> Yes it is black/green trimar and I always do a locking wrap. This was a fun build. I can't imagine using premade grips now. This probably the most truly custom rod I have ever built.
> Pat


Very nice! Used the gold/black and silver/black twist and the look is really cool. Yours is as well.

GCB


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Good job, Pat. I really like the colors.


----------



## FishingExpress (Jun 10, 2008)

patfatdaddy said:


> Yes it is black/green trimar and I always do a locking wrap. This was a fun build. I can't imagine using premade grips now. This probably the most truly custom rod I have ever built.
> Pat


Being a newbie also, what kind of thread did you use? Did you say, a black and green thread that is made together?


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

That Trimar thread is cool looking, the whole rod is sweet as hell with the color scheme and all


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

FishingExpress said:


> Being a newbie also, what kind of thread did you use? Did you say, a black and green thread that is made together?


Yes it is black and green that is twisted together. You can get it in a lot of different colors. I have had it for a couple of years but I am just now starting to use it. If you have anymore questions, ask 'em everybody on here would be glad to help. We were all new once.
Pat


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

FishingExpress said:


> Being a newbie also, what kind of thread did you use? Did you say, a black and green thread that is made together?


FE, The Trimar thread is made by Gudebrod and is usually a metallic (gold or sliver) twisted with another color to make a single thread. The old Classic Twist has been discontinued. It was a black and color twist and was a nice look. I don't know if Pat is using old stock or another brand of thread, but I don't think Gudebrod has made the classic twist for a few years now. All of the Trimars are listed as metallic and a color. Maybe he'll post back and fill in the blanks,,,,,Jim


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

That's right the trimar is a base color with metalic gold or silver. I have had this two color thread for years. I didn't know it had been discontinued. I guess if I find some I need to snatch it up.
Pat


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

patfatdaddy said:


> That's right the trimar is a base color with metalic gold or silver. I have had this two color thread for years. I didn't know it had been discontinued. I guess if I find some I need to snatch it up.
> Pat


 I didn't know until just recently when I went to research what color combos were available.After checking the Gudebrod charts at 3 different online places, only Anglers Workshop still showed Classic Twist in their catalog. I didn't check if they actually had it but even Gudebrod doesn't have it on their site anymore either. That's just like Gudebrod though. If you find something by them that you really like, you better load up right then, 'cause it may be discontinued the next time you want it. Some old posts on various rodbuilding boards say "twist" has been cut from the roster .....What about FishHawk, do they offer a twist? By the way, if you happen across an orange/black or a brown/black, snatch it up too. I've been after some for a while.....Jim


----------



## FishingExpress (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will look into the Trimar thread


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I went fishing this morning and used this rod for the first time. I hate to brag but this is the best feeling rod I have ever fished with. The action was exactly what I was looking for and it was very comfortable. It had plenty of power to set the hook and land fish. I am really pleased.
Pat


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

Where is your shop located? I think I would love to try one of your new rods...or where can I get one of these rods...it looks super..


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

You can call me at the number at the bottom of my post. I am selling these rods at $145 and I will donate $5 of each rod to this site to keep it going.
Pat


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Good looking rod Pat


----------

